# Yogi



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wow! That is wonderful! Sounds like you both have a really big weekend coming up. Best of luck to both of you. Sure is a beautiful dog!
_


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Best of luck to you 

Yogi is really dark- Im jealous!


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Frostfire - I shave him every week whether we are showing or not and we spend a lot of time playing fetch in the back yard, so he gets a lot of sun exposure. His skin pigment is BEAUTIFUL. It really stands out against the pink skin of the ones who never get outside or have less pigment in general. I am wondering if it will lose some color over the winter. It is harder to get outside when the sun is shining since it gets dark so early, and it seems to be cloudy a lot. We will see!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

5 points! ... a third of the way there. He really does have lovely pigment. I'm a sucker for that black skin against the white coat. What is his pedigree?


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

He is out of High Hopes By Request and Greenwyn Connor Cameron, bred by Donnchada.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Great to hear how well he is doing! I know you don't expect much on the 3 day show but I will cross my fingers for you. He is a very handsome boy and I too love the dark pigment against the white. BEST OF LUCK!!!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Fur Elite said:


> Frostfire - I shave him every week whether we are showing or not and we spend a lot of time playing fetch in the back yard, so he gets a lot of sun exposure. His skin pigment is BEAUTIFUL. It really stands out against the pink skin of the ones who never get outside or have less pigment in general. I am wondering if it will lose some color over the winter. It is harder to get outside when the sun is shining since it gets dark so early, and it seems to be cloudy a lot. We will see!


And Kaden usually spends alot of time in the house, once we move this weekend he will get alot more outside time, since we have a more secure yard and it is also subdivided into different areas for the dogs. I do need to keep up on the shaving every week too, Right now, I do it once every 2-3 weeks(because i am a bad mommy)


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Our biggest victory at the major in Dallas was on friday we came in 4th place in his class of 9. This was better than I had hoped for and I was happy to just get a ribbon. It was our first major, there were very very nice dogs there. Sunday was a judge who only put up and placed black dogs, so we have an excuse for that day! Some judges just don't like white dogs, some don't like black. Saturday....well, he showed well is all I can say!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Forgive me for being ignorant but if he placed 4th out of 9 then how did he get major points? I thought only the winners got points? Still Learning:wacko:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think she means that the size of the classes made up a major in points and it was her first time being in a class size that big, not that she got a major.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I think she means that the size of the classes made up a major in points and it was her first time being in a class size that big, not that she got a major.


Oh, okay. Ooopps


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, the show was a major. Actually, it was a 5 point major for dogs, if you can believe that. 17 dogs showed. We didn't get any points. But my friend did...on Friday her dog got Winners Dog and the 5 points. Just to show you how it goes, on Saturday and Sunday they did about as well as I did. So one day you can win a major, the next be basically dumped. She has a REALLLLLLLY nice dog. He just needs his last major now to finish.


----------

